# Flow bindings... Normal vs hybrid



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a pair of nx2. Don’t worry about the loss of the toe strap with regular flow models. Your foot will be locked into a highly responsive binding. 

Entry into the binding is easiest from a standing position. If you like to sit around and shoot the shit get another binding.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I think the Flow fusion strap is the better choice of the two. That said, they aren't much faster than standard bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the missing toe strap. Flows even with fusion stap are quicker edge to edge than anything else out there.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> I wouldn't worry about the missing toe strap. Flows even with fusion stap are quicker edge to edge than anything else out there.


Agreed. I'd get Flows for faster edge to edge response. I don't know that I'd bother to save 5-10 seconds when you get off the lift. 

If you're really set on rear entry, Flow are pretty much the leader in rear entry bindings. If it's just about convenience you might consider the Burton Step-ins too.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I like the hybrids more, they seem more responsive. But I did have a hard time getting them dialed in. If you get it with the NASTY (or whatever they call it now), it's very easy to make them painful. But I have hybrid NX2-GTs on a Hot Knife and it is crazy responsive. I rode a Custom X with some Burton bindings as a demo and it felt really lethargic compared to my set up. 

The problem I had with the hybrids was adjusting the strap's roll over your foot. It doesn't seem like there's a clear area where it's supposed to be. When you have the fusion straps, it's obvious it should be centered over your foot. But you don't have that with the hybrids. It took a lot of playing around, i didn't like them for a while. But once I got them dialed in there's no pain and they're super responsive.


----------

